# helmet: smith maze or? suggestions?



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the smith vantage which I find to be much better than the smith maze... but it is a much more expensive option.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Second year with my maze - haven't had a single issue with the goggle clip at all.

HOWEVER, what I do have an issue with is the general shape/style of the helmet. Not sure how people classify it as "low profile" but I look like an astronaut with it on. Still, its such a good helmet (warm, lightweight, functional) that I let this con slide.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the Maze, and I'm season two. No problem with the clip. 

Was looking at possibly a new helmet with the blue tooth audio kit I got but the Maze is so much lighter than other options I just decided to keep it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my bern watts...alot. probably will get the same thing brimless next time just to make goggle room.

also different goggles stick to the helmet differently when you put them up(ie, can't just blame the helm). I have a pair that sits/sticks fine, and another pair that will only sit there if I am immobile.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

been using the maze this year. nothing at all to complain about. if u dont like the clip u can just take it off. but i have nothing bad to say about the helmet. left it on the roof of my car and a little bit of wind knocked it off. it's so light.


----------



## arnyxp (Jan 8, 2013)

i like my sandbox classic

super comfy
protects my skull
no issues with the goggle clip
and its pretty warm
not to mention stylish


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 for Smith Maze


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Try on a POC. The build quality and fit (for my head shape) excellent. I have the POC Receptor bug


----------



## Snowgirl (Feb 1, 2013)

*Helt-Pro in US*

I got recently really nice helmet-hat. I was looking at this helmet for a while, but the company (Helt-Pro) is located in Germany and they don't deliver to the US. Some guys start selling in on amazon lately. I do just regular riding, so that this helmet was a perfect idea for me!:yahoo:


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Personally, I'd go for a helmet that has adjustable vents (ex smith variant). They are pricier though


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

And heavier, but you're right. With all the spring skiing we ve had lately I've really been thinking about those vents. 

My head is drenched using the maze even with the back vents open.


----------

